# first year problems



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

im wondering if there has been any first year problems with the new z. i want to get my 350 asap but i want to be sure my car isnt going to be a lemon with such a short production time, i know the dealers are going to be calling abuse if i bring it in with problems, (clutch, diff, carbon driveshaft etc.) do you guys have any information one way or the other, or should i start my search for my 03 track model asap??


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

As an owner of another first year nissan I can say that you'd be wise to wait a year.


----------

